# String ab definiertem Zeichen abschneiden



## Guest (7. Jan 2008)

Ein String besteht aus irgendwelchen Zeichen. Er enthält immer das Zeichen "-". Ab - soll alles abgeschnitten werden. Welche Methode muß ich dafür verwenden?

Beispiel:

String = "Teil1-Teil2"

Das Ergebnis soll sein:

Teil1


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2008)

indexOf() liefert dir die Position,
subString() bietet Möglichkeiten zum Schnippeln


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Jan 2008)

Zusätzlich gibt es noch die Methode _lastIndexOf_


----------



## JPKI (7. Jan 2008)

```
public String zerschnippel(String param) {
 return param.substring(0,param.indexOf('-'));
}
```


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Jan 2008)

JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> public String zerschnippel(String param) {
> return param.substring(0,param.indexOf('-'));
> }
> ```



Jau! Das nenn' ich mal: Ganz genau!


----------

